# The Genetech Genetropin thread



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

Hey guys,

I'm currently using these and I feel they are good. What's your opinion about it ? I know there are few topic about it but...


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

swole troll said:


> they get some stick but overall ive not got a bad thing to say about gentech
> 
> bought 300 ml of the stuff over the past year or so and always done the trick
> 
> (only used the test e)


 Swole I talk about genetech genetropin


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

supertesty said:


> Swole I talk about genetech genetropin


 oops my bad


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

supertesty said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm currently using these and I feel they are good. What's your opinion about it ? I know there are few topic about it but...


 Interested to see how you get on with these as I will be using them in my power pct at the end of the year.


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

i have the normal effects cts etc... I noticed a better sleep than ghrp ghrh


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

have used the Genetech as my choice of GH when working away for over a year now with no complaints


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

I wanted to see effects of 10ui of genetech. I spot it before bed. Wow.... this hgh is really really strong. I wope up the morning like I was in the limbo. Was really groggy almost all the day. I dont gonna retry the experience lol


----------



## Bengrim (Mar 14, 2016)

I've been running genetech genetropin for about 6 months now,4/5 ui a day, very potent stuff and very noticeable fat loss and increase in muscular density.

A friend of mine is running it Monday/Wednesday/Friday , 8ui post work out and would never change brand for nothing in the world.

Very good price/quality ratio, IMO one of the best generic HGH actually and I assume there's no fake on the market.

Definitely my choice of HGH for future.


----------



## leetrx (May 5, 2010)

BUMP I see this doing the rounds again now. Any more reviews?

thanks


----------



## leetrx (May 5, 2010)

Just picked this up. There is no varification code, product insert, and the seal is different, also the amps of water have no writing on and vials have grey 'flip off' caps. Doesn't seem right.


----------

